# Scroll Down To See The Price



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

I found this while browsing about a tiger blenny:

http://www.reefsecrets.com.au/details.asp?id=932&cat=34

My jaw hit the floor...


----------



## Pius (Aug 5, 2011)

And people thought that $30 was expensive...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

That's ridiculous. It must be in part because it has lived in shop for a while...
Ken has them all the time.
And for a fraction of the price...
But if you want to know about expensive fish...
Centropyge Interruptus will run you into close to a couple of thousand
same with Gem tangs
and so, so many more...
all out of my price range, but I'll always happy to window shop


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

seems a bit much lol I've had them kicking around the shop frequently. They don't sell real well but they are tough, easy care and take up little space so I grab one when ever I get the chance. Cheapest I remember selling one for was $30, most was less than $45. They can vary quite a bit from one to the next as far as the clarity and balance of their colors so the price varies.

I noticed that site is in Australia so that might explain the listed price. Difference in dollar combined with the restrictions on imports, etc.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes its an australian site. All the prices are in reverse, check the wrasses especially the laboutei and the lineatus! I love wrasses


----------



## SandeepD (Dec 25, 2011)

It is an Australian website (.com.au) . Having lived in Australia (Brisbane) for a few years...I can understand that th e pricing is high ( I would question price of the bicolour)..anyways main point is that local reef's are protected and anything which come from other eastern reefs have to go through currency exchange (USD to AUD in 2007 was like 1.5) import duties and more importantly strict quarantine regulations..

I was so thrilled when I took the assignment in Australia thinking marine hobby must be a piece of cake...quite expensive, North American prices are way cheaper. Did enjoy Scuba Diving at Whitsundays - Cairns and some other cays


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

i didn't know it was an australian site...
makes sense they're so expensive then - aren't Centropyge argi endemic to the Caribbean? Just like us paying a lot for Australian fish - when you can actually find some...


----------



## hkrokr (Dec 9, 2011)

Hobby more expensive in Australia plenty room. Corals cheap in HK, no room for big tank in HK haha.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

hkrokr said:


> Hobby more expensive in Australia plenty room. Corals cheap in HK, no room for big tank in HK haha.


It is a bit of a space issue. Corals were about 1/4 of the price in HK. 
Fish and inverts about 1/10...
But they are kept a million to a tank, so buyer beware. I think there is high turnover, though.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

As with anything in HK you get what you pay for.
I've heard they take OC clowns and paint them to look like picaso's so they can sell em for more ;P


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, they do the same in Singapore too tons of fish in small tanks. And yes, there is, generally speaking, a high turn over/ quick sale of the fish. Also, they do frequent water changes - some several times a day. They even do water changes for the fish they put in plastic bags and have hanging like balloons.



teemee said:


> It is a bit of a space issue. Corals were about 1/4 of the price in HK.
> Fish and inverts about 1/10...
> But they are kept a million to a tank, so buyer beware. I think there is high turnover, though.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Well, what you hear and what you see are two different things isn't it? Additionally, knowing enough about the hobby should generally be enough to avoid most of the sales pitfalls - thus always read, continue learning.

Hong Kong is one of the best places to get both fw/ sw fish, plants and coral. The variety and the price is really difficult to beat. $15 for a FULL 20+ head colony of Dendrophyllia fistula - and that's retail price. You can ask some of our LFS owners who've been there, like John at NAFB.

Edit- the down side is it's difficult to get information on what's actually coming in and when, even if you have someone translating the language. They either honestly don't know or sometimes they just don't like divulging that information lol.

Have you ever been to Hong Kong or Asia altcharacter?



altcharacter said:


> As with anything in HK you get what you pay for.
> I've heard they take OC clowns and paint them to look like picaso's so they can sell em for more ;P


----------

